

Meet the newest Anybots robot today at Stanford - Sam_Odio
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2009/04/anybots-at-stanford-cool-product-expo.php

======
biohacker42
Very interesting, could it go into a mine? I mean could the miners be safely
above ground while the bots are in the actual mine. Or how about in deep
water? I know there's a lot of very dangerous and important work for divers
around oil platforms. Could that bot be use there?

Alternatively, what kind of autonomous functionality does it have?

A friend of mine broke is foot and we were both at party with him hoping
around on crutches. He couldn't stand with his crutches and hold his drink at
the same time. So my friends and I took turns being his butlers. We joked
around that if we were stinking rich we could get a robot to follow my friend
around at a short distance and hold his drink on a tray at just the right
height the whole night.

This idea however probably doesn't have a very large market.

~~~
ph0rque
I also had the idea of robotic luggage or even a baby carriage that follows a
person at a short distance... this should be easier to implement, I think.

~~~
biohacker42
That's a great idea. Airports could buy them and then people would only rent
them while they are at the airport.

------
anuraggoel
If you are going to be at Stanford today, you can also attend Jensen Huang's
talk at 4:30 PM. He is the cofounder and CEO of NVIDIA.

<http://etl.stanford.edu/>

------
plinkplonk
Aargh!! this is what i miss being stuck in Bangalore!! :-( Have fun anyone
lucky enough to attend!

edit: grammar fix

------
jrnkntl
Monty, what a name for a robot, especially when it was programmed in Python.

------
vaksel
How easy is it to tip over?

This is pretty close to the terminator movie robots

